# Seth Petruzelli costume as Kimbo Slice for Halloween



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

http://mmamania.com/2008/11/02/seth-petruzelli-costume-as-kimbo-slice-for-halloween/

I had a good laugh.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Black face is acceptable again? If I was Kimbo, I would be pissed as hell if I saw this..it is kinda funny though.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

What's kimbo going to do, fight the dude....

That's so funny. I like the comment somebody left:
_"He could of completed the costume and knocked himself out unconcious."_


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Black face is acceptable again?


My boss used black makeup, and dressed as Mr. T.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> My boss used black makeup, and dressed as Mr. T.





yorT said:


> What's kimbo going to do, fight the dude....
> 
> That's so funny. I like the comment somebody left:
> _"He could of completed the costume and knocked himself out unconcious."_


:laugh:

Well at least he was committed, he did the arms and everything.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I saw this one coming but its still hilarious.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Black face is acceptable again? If I was Kimbo, I would be pissed as hell if I saw this..it is kinda funny though.


That is not "black face" in the same context your are referring too. This here is no different then watching Frank TV and seeing his Charles Barkley impersonation. It is also no different then Robert Downey Jr's character in Tropical Thunder. 

So lighten up francis.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Black face is acceptable again? If I was Kimbo, I would be pissed as hell if I saw this..it is kinda funny though.


the black face was unacceptable?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

HaVoK said:


> That is not "black face" in the same context your are referring too. This here is no different then watching Frank TV and seeing his Charles Barkley impersonation. It is also no different then Robert Downey Jr's character in Tropical Thunder.
> 
> So lighten up francis.


You seemed to ignore the kinda funny part and my other post in this thread, it's very easy to try and prove a point this way. Anyway, I'm pretty sure that RDJ's character in Tropic Thunder was making fun of method actors and as far as Frank Caliendo goes, I never really was that impressed. You can list as many people as you want doing the same thing, that certainly doesn't make it right. I'm happy that you have no problems with someone doing that, but I don't think it's that farfetched to understand someone being offended by that. By the way, you're right, black face in the context I was referring to was white people using make-up to make their skin darker to make fun of a different race. This is completely different. I'm digging the movie reference though.

Edit: I'm really not this uptight, but come on, you really can't see how this would be offensive, especially to Kimbo?


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

lol.. thats awesome.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> You seemed to ignore the kinda funny part and my other post in this thread, it's very easy to try and prove a point this way. Anyway, I'm pretty sure that RDJ's character in Tropic Thunder was making fun of method actors and as far as Frank Caliendo goes, I never really was that impressed. You can list as many people as you want doing the same thing, that certainly doesn't make it right. I'm happy that you have no problems with someone doing that, but I don't think it's that farfetched to understand someone being offended by that. By the way, you're right, black face in the context I was referring to was white people using make-up to make their skin darker to make fun of a different race. This is completely different. I'm digging the movie reference though.
> 
> Edit: I'm really not this uptight, but come on, you really can't see how this would be offensive, especially to Kimbo?


Of course Kimbo would be offended.. I dont understand this black face stuff tho? If Kimbo was white.. and seth dressed up as him.. Kimbo would still be offended.. if I (white guy) dressed up as Kimbo for halloween.. Kimbo would probably think I'm cool as shit.

EDIT: I googled blackface, and I understand what you mean... kind of silly though imo


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

nice costume


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

funny, i guess all the attention-whore costumes were taken? :thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Seth might come up missing in the near future.... lol


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HaVoK said:


> That is not "black face" in the same context your are referring too. This here is no different then watching Frank TV and seeing his Charles Barkley impersonation. It is also no different then Robert Downey Jr's character in Tropical Thunder.
> 
> So lighten up francis.


In the movie he plays a character that changes the color of his skin. All I can say is that if someone was walking around in my neighborhood like that, they probably wouldn't be walking out.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> All I can say is that if someone was walking around in my neighborhood like that, they probably wouldn't be walking out.


Yeah well my dad's bigger than your dad.



Seriously though, this isn't really blacking up in the way people are interpreting it. It's not as if he's dressed up like the black and white minstrel show or something he's dressed up as Kimbo specifically.

But yeah Seths a bit of a dick IMO.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Blacking up is not in any way racist. If you black up and start acting out stereotypes and such, then that is racist. If you dress up as someone black, you have to look black. It's like dying your hair.


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

:happy01:


----------



## StDrgn (Sep 15, 2008)

box said:


> Seth might come up missing in the near future.... lol


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

pauly_j said:


> Blacking up is not in any way racist. If you black up and start acting out stereotypes and such, then that is racist. If you dress up as someone black, you have to look black. It's like dying your hair.



Sorry but you're just wrong. You being from the UK, I don't think you understand the social and historical perspective. I asked my wife what she thought of the picture (she's black by the way). She thought it was extremely offensive. It doesn't matter if he wasn't using black face to try to degridate blacks. Black face is a symbol of racism and a embarrassing time in American history.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Sorry but you're just wrong. You being from the UK, I don't think you understand the social and historical perspective.


Because there are no black people in the UK? Saying if you are white you are not allowed to dress up as a black person is racist. It isn't like he did proper black face and sang "Mammy".


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Sorry but you're just wrong. You being from the UK, I don't think you understand the social and historical perspective. I asked my wife what she thought of the picture (she's black by the way). She thought it was extremely offensive. It doesn't matter if he wasn't using black face to try to degridate blacks. Black face is a symbol of racism and a embarrassing time in American history.


So it's basically impossible to dress up as someone who happens to be black without offending the whole race then? Because if he had put on the same costume without painting his face, everybody would have thought that he was dressed up as Usama bin Ladin or Noah.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> Because there are no black people in the UK? Saying if you are white you are not allowed to dress up as a black person is racist. It isn't like he did proper black face and sang "Mammy".


No because we are culturally different. There was no segregation period after the end of slavery in the UK. There were no Jim Crow laws. You have to understand that it has only been in the last 40 years that blacks were seen as equals in this country. Most of us are only two generations removed from that time. Yes, I am saying that if you are white you should never wear black face. As I said before, it is a symbol of racism, even if it is not meant that way. Many people see no problem with the rebel flag. However, it too is a symbol of racism. It doesn't matter if white Americans find it offensive or not. The true test is whether black Americans find it offensive. I also asked the kids I work with (they are all black). Out of 17, 15 said it was wrong.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No because we are culturally different. There was no segregation period after the end of slavery in the UK. There were no Jim Crow laws. You have to understand that it has only been in the last 40 years that blacks were seen as equals in this country. Most of us are only two generations removed from that time. Yes, I am saying that if you are white you should never wear black face. As I said before, it is a symbol of racism, even if it is not meant that way. Many people see no problem with the rebel flag. However, it too is a symbol of racism. It doesn't matter if white Americans find it offensive or not. The true test is whether black Americans find it offensive. I also asked the kids I work with (they are all black). Out of 17, 15 said it was wrong.


the oversensitivity and reverse racism of the black community is half the cause of modern racism. you're fueling the fire right now not raising any kind of awareness.

racial discrimination isn't native to the united states if you think it is you're just showing (more of) your ignorance.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I really cant believe Seth Petruzelli dressing up as Kimbo for Halloween has started a "morally right or wrong to dress as a black guy for Halloween" discussion. I thought it was pretty funny, and knowing that Petruzelli is a pretty infamous goofball I see no reason to think it had any ill intent. He was just having fun, and I doubt Kimbo would be all that offended.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> the oversensitivity and reverse racism of the black community is half the cause of modern racism. you're fueling the fire right now not raising any kind of awareness.
> 
> racial discrimination isn't native to the united states if you think it is you're just showing (more of) your ignorance.


Oversensitivity? Yeah darn black people that don't want to be reminded of when they were treated like subhumans. Of course racial discrimination isn't original to the United States, but the use of black face is. Also the United States is unique to the black/white experience due to how recent segregation was. While the black community is not innocent in modern racism, it flows both ways (trust me as the only white guy in my neighborhood I understand). It does not excuse someone be insensitive to the pain of the past.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

hahahaha. excellent:thumb02:


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Oversensitivity? Yeah darn black people that don't want to be reminded of when they were treated like subhumans. Of course racial discrimination isn't original to the United States, but the use of black face is. Also the United States is unique to the black/white experience due to how recent segregation was. While the black community is not innocent in modern racism, it flows both ways (trust me as the only white guy in my neighborhood I understand). It does not excuse someone be insensitive to the pain of the past.


Just stop.Your only embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Anyone who is offended by this is simply retarded. It's much more offensive to suggest that a person who happens to be white can never dress up as a person who happens to be black.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Oversensitivity? Yeah darn black people that don't want to be reminded of when they were treated like subhumans. Of course racial discrimination isn't original to the United States, but the use of black face is. Also the United States is unique to the black/white experience due to how recent segregation was. While the black community is not innocent in modern racism, it flows both ways (trust me as the only white guy in my neighborhood I understand). It does not excuse someone be insensitive to the pain of the past.


i dont see how someone dressing up as someone else would remind them of when they were treated like subhumans

i cant really see myself being too upset if one of my black friends dressed up as me for halloween


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow it actually looks pretty good


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

the black face thing is such bs. It looks fine
If Seth dressed up as Nate MArquadt i wouldn't be offended, cause the last thing it would remind me of is the Holocaust (we're both Jewish)


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Great costume for Seth to use.

I guess we all saw this one coming.

Problem is, looks like he forgot to add the puffy eye, to make it more realistic.

lol


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No because we are culturally different. There was no segregation period after the end of slavery in the UK. There were no Jim Crow laws. You have to understand that it has only been in the last 40 years that blacks were seen as equals in this country. Most of us are only two generations removed from that time. Yes, I am saying that if you are white you should never wear black face. As I said before, it is a symbol of racism, even if it is not meant that way. Many people see no problem with the rebel flag. However, it too is a symbol of racism. It doesn't matter if white Americans find it offensive or not. The true test is whether black Americans find it offensive. I also asked the kids I work with (they are all black). Out of 17, 15 said it was wrong.


Well if children think it is offensive then it must be.

The fact is that dressing up as kimbo is not the same as Blackface. If it is the same then it should be just as racist for a black guy to whiteface. I don't know anyone who was offended by the film White Chicks where the Wayans whited up. Actually I know lots of people who were offended but that was because it was such an awful film not because of the sexist and racist undertones. 

I get that black people do not want to be reminded of being treated as "subhuman" but this shouldn't do that. If it does then it is just a case of knee jerk over compensation racism. I am so sick of people pulling the race card for shit reasons. 

Kimbo was hyped to be this scary fighting monster so this makes a funny costume for Seth to wear at halloween having just knocked out "the boogeyman". The black make up is not what is funny, it is merely part of the costume.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I wanna say that a move like that takes some serious stones, but seriously. Is Kimbo gonna hunt Petruzelli down? ...Although I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch. There's some serious aggression that needs to come out.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

It's a costume dudes! Who cares about the black make-up what else is he supposed to do? I think it looks good, but kind of a slap in the face after Kimbo bowed down in front of everyone after the fight. He was very Humble in defeat which I thought was pretty cool. I think at that point Kimbo Slice went up a couple points in my book. Hopefully he learns something in his loss and comes back stronger. The loss was good for him. Sorry if I got off-topic there


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

no, that's a good point. You don't see much respect in the ring anymore.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

foolish Rasta, the boy foolish....pure idiot folly....


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

HeavyRob said:


> I wanna say that a move like that takes some serious stones, but seriously. Is Kimbo gonna hunt Petruzelli down? ...Although I wouldn't mind seeing a rematch. There's some serious aggression that needs to come out.


after Kimbo's possy threatened to kill his wife post fight I'd say you're right!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> rockybalboa25





> Sorry but you're just wrong. You being from the UK, I don't think you understand the social and historical perspective.


I have a hard time agreeing with your standpoint and I'm from California.




> I asked my wife what she thought of the picture (she's black by the way). She thought it was extremely offensive.


Does she find it offensive when a black parent dresses up there black child to play Abraham Lincoln in the school play?

More so would the both of you find it offensive if a white child played Martin Luther King Jr. In the play?



> It doesn't matter if he wasn't using black face to try to degridate blacks. Black face is a symbol of racism and a embarrassing time in American history.


There is a fine line between racism and being a normal individual. It seems as if only a few are feeling offended, while the rest see this as being normal.

I have to wonder who the racist ones really are in this scenerio.



> Oversensitivity? Yeah darn black people that don't want to be reminded of when they were treated like subhumans.


Doesn't look as if Seth was attacking Kimbo's race at all.



> While the black community is not innocent in modern racism, it flows both ways (trust me as the only white guy in my neighborhood I understand). It does not excuse someone be insensitive to the pain of the past


I find it odd that the criticism of black comedians portraying caucasions isn't a hot topic of yours in the lounge than.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Black face is acceptable again?


Really depends on the circumstances, doesn't it? I mean that basically eliminates all black people from the pool of possible costume choices, which is pretty discriminatory if you ask me. Black face is understandably offensive when the intention is to mock black people (as it was used in theater back in 1800's and early 1900's). But if you're just dressing up as a character for halloween, no big deal!


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

To get this thread back on topic...

Funny costume, definitely has balls. Kimbo seems like a reasonable guy, I'm sure he laughed about it (assuming he has even seen the pics).


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

word, Darkgecko


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Sorry but you're just wrong. You being from the UK, I don't think you understand the social and historical perspective. I asked my wife what she thought of the picture (she's black by the way). She thought it was extremely offensive. It doesn't matter if he wasn't using black face to try to degridate blacks. Black face is a symbol of racism and a embarrassing time in American history.


No offense, but this is just dumb. All he's doing is dressing up like a celebrity. I understand that historical references which make this seem racist, but they don't apply here. 
This







looks nothing like this









If Kimbo had powdered out his face to dress like Seth, would that have been racist or offensive towards white people? Of course not. If people give some of these archaic racists cliches power, then they still have power. If everyone stops grasping for straws and ignores any possible racists undertones, then it becomes powerless. That is the death of racism right there.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> *It doesn't matter if white Americans find it offensive or not.* The true test is whether black Americans find it offensive.


To say that actually is a bit racist. He's dressing up as Kimbo who happens to be a black person.

How is it reminding people of segregation either??? It's not as if he dressed up as Kimbo and then pretended like he wasn't allowed the same rights as white people.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I think first of all most of you are missing the point. Most have said that he dressed up as a celebrity. Most of the people I asked about the picture didn't know who Seth was supposed to be. Many of them didn't know who Kimbo was. So if they are offended, who are you to say that their offense is unfounded. People have suggested that it would be the same as a black person dressing up like a white person. The difference is that there is no historical context for "white face". In the Words of Dr. Ronald Takaki, former professor of Ethnic studies at UC Berkley, "There are certain social taboos that have been forever shaped by the unique history of America." Quite simply put there are separate rules for races placed on us in America because of our history. As Princeton professor Dr. Cornel West said, "There are certain symbols of racism in America that our white brothers and sisters may never understand, but should never underestimate."


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think first of all most of you are missing the point. Most have said that he dressed up as a celebrity. Most of the people I asked about the picture didn't know who Seth was supposed to be. Many of them didn't know who Kimbo was. So if they are offended, who are you to say that their offense is unfounded. People have suggested that it would be the same as a black person dressing up like a white person. The difference is that there is no historical context for "white face". In the Words of Dr. Ronald Takaki, former professor of Ethnic studies at UC Berkley, "There are certain social taboos that have been forever shaped by the unique history of America." Quite simply put there are separate rules for races placed on us in America because of our history. As Princeton professor Dr. Cornel West said, "There are certain symbols of racism in America that our white brothers and sisters may never understand, but should never underestimate."


I dont see how the people you asked not knowing who seth or kimbo are is relevant. Its not like they seen a white person in the middle of July walking down the street dressed as a black person.. it was Halloween.. its obviously a costume. 

I love how you think its racist if a white person does it, but fine if a black person does it.. seriously? isnt that actually racist?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Of course racial discrimination isn't original to the United States, but the use of black face is.


Really? You might wanna google 'black and white minstrel show'.

p.s. we do it all the time in the uk:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> rockybalboa25





> I think first of all most of you are missing the point


.

You've stated your case clearly. It just looks like nobody agrees with you. 



> Most have said that he dressed up as a celebrity. Most of the people I asked about the picture didn't know who Seth was supposed to be.


So you're attempting to argue that as a society we should limit our activity and social expression based on other peoples ignorance?



> So if they are offended, who are you to say that their offense is unfounded.


I'm saying that your offense is unfounded. Because Seth did not attack the Black community. He dressed up as a guy that he had knocked out 3 weeks prior.

A pretty famous guy.




> People have suggested that it would be the same as a black person dressing up like a white person. The difference is that there is no historical context for "white face".


How could it be unacceptable for one race to do such? The Wayans brothers got paid a few million for their exact enactment of what you're clearly offended by.

If the subject is so taboo why was there not a public outcry from the black or white community?

I'd have to guess because everybody was aware that the Wayans brothers were not being racist when they made this movie. 

They were having a sense of humor.



> In the Words of Dr. Ronald Takaki, former professor of Ethnic studies at UC Berkley, "There are certain social taboos that have been forever shaped by the unique history of America."


This quote was Dr. Takaki's opinion. Your attempting to add merit to your argument with this statement? lol




> Quite simply put there are separate rules for races placed on us in America because of our history.


That logic is flawed, racist, and disgusting.



> As Princeton professor Dr. Cornel West said, "There are certain symbols of racism in America that our white brothers and sisters may never understand, but should never underestimate.


It's hard for me to read these posts from you with a straight face. Seth was clearly not being racist when he dressed up as Kimbo Slice for Halloween.

If you however are saying that he is not allowed to do so because he is a caucasion, yet it's OK for a black actor to do the exact same thing and it's acceptable than you my friend are the one with the racist beleifs.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

rockybalboa, you keep saying you're asking people if they find it offensive. Sure, if you keep asking people out of context if they find a white guy dressing up as a black guy for Halloween is offensive, they're not gonna tell you no. They'll agree with you, sure. 

Seth wasn't dressing up as just a black person for halloween. He was dressing up as the guy he housed in the ring. It's not racist. it's funny. I never even considered racism when I saw this until it was brought to the table. Does that make me racist? 

I understand what you're trying to say, but you're not going to convince anybody by telling us you've asked your wife and a bunch of kids if they find it offensive.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> .
> 
> How could it be unacceptable for one race to do such? The Wayans brothers got paid a few million for their exact enactment of what you're clearly offended by.
> 
> If the subject is so taboo why was there not a public outcry from the black or white community?


The chief of ICE was forced to resign for picking a costume using black face to win a prize at a Halloween party. Just in case you were wondering if people still found it offensive. 
http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/11/05/ice.costume/index.html





J.P. said:


> .
> This quote was Dr. Takaki's opinion. Your attempting to add merit to your argument with this statement? lol


No I just thought that the experts in the fields of Racial Ethics and Sociology agreeing with me might give my argument some validity. I guess you understand the racial and social issues of this country better than someone who has studied it, teaches it at the most prestigious Universities, and has published many books on the subject.





J.P. said:


> It's hard for me to read these posts from you with a straight face. Seth was clearly not being racist when he dressed up as Kimbo Slice for Halloween.


As I stated intent is not important. If I make racially insensitive remarks, but don't mean anything by it, is it OK? As I pointed out earlier the woman who was the ICE chief didn't mean anything by what she did. Still the United States government found her to be offensive.



J.P. said:


> If you however are saying that he is not allowed to do so because he is a caucasion, yet it's OK for a black actor to do the exact same thing and it's acceptable than you my friend are the one with the racist beleifs.


By that logic we should be able to everything the same not based on race. Do honestly believe that to be true? If so do you think it's OK for white people to use the "n" word? Black people use it. By your logic it's racist for whites not to be able to use it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

The topic is much more complicated than you make it out to be, rockybalboa. It is about intent. I think there are some circumstances wherein the word ****** should be acceptable for white people to say- such as when discussing a topic like we are right now. This is WAY different than calling someone the same word, I can't think of any circumstances under which a white person would call a black person that without at least some motivation to offend.

Likewise, there are circumstances wherein blackface can and should be considered racially offensive, but simply using it as part of a costume when you are dressing up as one black person in particular for halloween? You'd have to be reaching very hard to be offended by that IMHO.

I don't think the example of the chief of ICE is valid either, he is a government employee who wore the costume to a government function. As such he is subject to different standards than if he was an employee of a private company attending a private party on his own time. And it's somewhat relevant that he chose a PRISON OUTFIT to round out his ensemble- I can see some grounds for offense there.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The chief of ICE was forced to resign for picking a costume using black face to win a prize at a Halloween party. Just in case you were wondering if people still found it offensive.
> http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/11/05/ice.costume/index.html
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you'd soil yourself if you walked into any comedy club in america.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Rocky, I think you are completely wrong when you argue that intent is not important. 

In legal matters, you are right. Intent is usually not very important in determining whether a crime was committed or not. As to the extent of a crime, it is vital. If I kill someone with intent to do so, that's murder. If I kill someone unintentionally, that is manslaughter. Completely different.

Now, philosophically, intent is all that matters. If I leave a marble on the floor and you, unbeknownst to me, step on it and break your arm, is that really a horrible act on my part? Of course not. 

However, if I leave the marble on the floor on purpose with the *intent* of you slipping on it and injuring yourself, then is it a horrible act? Absolutely. 

Intent is all that matters in every situation excluding legal matters.

On a side note, the only reason intent isn't important in legal matters is because intent is impossible to identify. Therefore nobody would get punished for any crime because they would simply argue that they didn't intend to do it.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> The topic is much more complicated than you make it out to be, rockybalboa. It is about intent. I think there are some circumstances wherein the word ****** should be acceptable for white people to say- such as when discussing a topic like we are right now. This is WAY different than calling someone the same word, I can't think of any circumstances under which a white person would call a black person that without at least some motivation to offend.


What about the word n***a? As it used in talking to another person? A white person could be using it in addressing a black person with no intent of offending them. It still would. Plenty of black people refer to me as their n***a, Rocky (obviously not my real name, but I think you get the point). I on the other hand would never refer to them in that matter, because it wouldn't be appropriate. 



HexRei said:


> Likewise, there are circumstances wherein blackface can and should be considered racially offensive, but simply using it as part of a costume when you are dressing up as one black person in particular for halloween? You'd have to be reaching very hard to be offended by that IMHO.


I can only say what I have been told about those who found it offensive. I didn't ask them do you find this offensive. I showed them the picture and asked what do you think. 



HexRei said:


> I don't think the example of the chief of ICE is valid either, he is a government employee who wore the costume to a government function. As such he is subject to different standards than if he was an employee of a private company attending a private party on his own time. And it's somewhat relevant that he chose a PRISON OUTFIT to round out his ensemble- I can see some grounds for offense there.


Please read the article, since you have almost none of the facts right.



69nites said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd soil yourself if you walked into any comedy club in america.


During last comic standing, there was a comic who made a multitude of Asian jokes. Richard Belzer, a stand up veteran, said that it was inappropriate for a person not a part of that race to make those jokes. An Asian person in the same episode made some similar jokes, but he said it was appropriate to make fun of themselves.



Davisty69 said:


> Rocky, I think you are completely wrong when you argue that intent is not important.
> 
> In legal matters, you are right. Intent is usually not very important in determining whether a crime was committed or not. As to the extent of a crime, it is vital. If I kill someone with intent to do so, that's murder. If I kill someone unintentionally, that is manslaughter. Completely different.
> 
> ...


Geraldine Ferraro, Don Imus, and Steve Lyons are recently were publicly scrutinized for racially insensitive remarks. While all three said that they had "no intent" to to offend, they still did. They still lost their positions, because their ignorance of how something would affect a certain community did not excuse its offensiveness.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What about the word n***a? As it used in talking to another person? A white person could be using it in addressing a black person with no intent of offending them. It still would. Plenty of black people refer to me as their n***a, Rocky (obviously not my real name, but I think you get the point). I on the other hand would never refer to them in that matter, because it wouldn't be appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're a racist

saying one race can use a word but another can't is by definition racism. you're discriminating by race.

thanks for showing your colours


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Geraldine Ferraro, Don Imus, and Steve Lyons are recently were publicly scrutinized for racially insensitive remarks. While all three said that they had "no intent" to to offend, they still did. They still lost their positions, because their ignorance of how something would affect a certain community did not excuse its offensiveness.


I think you have a major problem here. Simply because people are treated in a way, doesn't mean they should be. 

Your argument is that people should be held accountable based upon their actions and not their intent because the examples you gave (ferraro, imus, and lyons) were treated that way. That is faulty logic. 

I could use the same argument back to prove that racism is ok. You say racism is wrong. I say, the KKK and the White Aryans are racist. Therefore it must be ok. I would be wrong, however, because the fact that the KKK and the White Aryans are racist, doesn't make it ok. Just like how the fact that Imus, Ferraro, and Lyons were penalized without regard to their intentions doesn't make it right.

If you want to argue that Intent means nothing, give an actual argument based on sound reasoning. You can't give examples of other people using the same faulty logic as proof of yours.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

> rockybalboa25





> The chief of ICE was forced to resign for picking a costume using black face to win a prize at a Halloween party.



It's unfortunate that on an occasion such as Halloween people like yourself and others would choose to play the racism card.

It looks as if we can now never dress our baby daughters up as fairys for Halloween, since "fairy" is a derrogatory phrase for homosexuals according to your logic.




> No I just thought that the experts in the fields of Racial Ethics and Sociology agreeing with me might give my argument some validity.


It doesn't. These are merley opinions that you quote in order to sustain your flawed logic.




> I guess you understand the racial and social issues of this country better than someone who has studied it, teaches it at the most prestigious Universities, and has published many books on the subject


.

When giving opinions people can at times speak with their hearts and minimizize the facts to suit their benefit or philosophy.

Hence the word "opinion" 

The quotes that you posted were merley peoples "opinions"



> As I stated intent is not important. If I make racially insensitive remarks, but don't mean anything by it, is it OK?


 Please quote and link me Seths racist statements.




> By that logic we should be able to everything the same not based on race. Do honestly believe that to be true?


Yes I do.




> If so do you think it's OK for white people to use the "n" word? Black people use it. By your logic it's racist for whites not to be able to use it.


That is called reverse racism buddy. 

In order to accept psychological growth one must first embrace the true nature of being realistic with himself and his standpoints. 

I think if you did such you'd come to the realization that the opinions that you've expressed in this thread are racially biased.

And when using a racially biased mentality to make decisions or base opinions upon that makes you a racist.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

How dare you disgrace the name of Rocky Balboa. He would dress up as Apollo Creed anyday and not give 2 shits about the color of costume.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Sorry but you're just wrong. You being from the UK, I don't think you understand the social and historical perspective. I asked my wife what she thought of the picture (she's black by the way). She thought it was extremely offensive. It doesn't matter if he wasn't using black face to try to degridate blacks. Black face is a symbol of racism and a embarrassing time in American history.




This is whats wrong with this country. Everyone cries about everything and calls it racist. When Dave Chapelle not only dresses up as a white guy, but imitates him, I am in no way offended. Everyone will say, well you haven't encountered racism like blacks and Native Americans. However, my ancestors came over in 1719 (Moms Side), and lived in the northeast and have never owned slaves and never pushed any Native Americans off of their land, never lived in the south and were never racist. So to say that it is extremely offensive and racist because someone dresses up as a character is flat out naive. I think if you are offended by that, you need to grow a thicker skin. Racism still exists in droves, but this is far from 50's my friend. Lets not forget who just won the presidency.
By the way, I am Jewish, historically the most discriminated race in history.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> What about the word n***a? As it used in talking to another person? A white person could be using it in addressing a black person with no intent of offending them. It still would. Plenty of black people refer to me as their n***a, Rocky (obviously not my real name, but I think you get the point). I on the other hand would never refer to them in that matter, because it wouldn't be appropriate.


I disagree. I think most people realize how offensive black people find the word and would thus rarely if ever use it without realizing how it would be taken. Absolutely nothing like wearting a costume. 



> I can only say what I have been told about those who found it offensive. I didn't ask them do you find this offensive. I showed them the picture and asked what do you think.


Yeah, Im sure it was a real scientific poll. Ever heard of poll bias? You're a perfect example of why there is a whole field of study dedicated to how to ask a question without predisposing the answerer to a given reply.



> Please read the article, since you have almost none of the facts right.


 What a childish thing to say. I read it and all my facts are right. Perhaps its you that didn't read it, since you apparently are unable to tell me what I had wrong.



> During last comic standing, there was a comic who made a multitude of Asian jokes. Richard Belzer, a stand up veteran, said that it was inappropriate for a person not a part of that race to make those jokes. An Asian person in the same episode made some similar jokes, but he said it was appropriate to make fun of themselves.


That's one opinion, certainly. What about the people who didn't find it offensive? Did you do a poll on them too?


----------



## TheGamefather (Sep 8, 2008)

wow

that's amaizingly low class and a little pathetic, petruzelli is a total mark. 



and as far as black face goes, the bad black face was the pitch black makeup with big white lips, not just painting your face realistically black.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

TheGamefather said:


> wow
> 
> that's amaizingly low class and a little pathetic, petruzelli is a total mark.
> 
> ...


Why is it low class? and why is it pathetic? 

I think it is simply a good costume from a guy with a sense of humor :dunno:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*What would you call this Rocky? Would you consider this man this to be a racist bastard?
*







*Rocky, does this video upset you and your friends?*







*This guy sounds like a bigot........or does he?*

Bottom line is that we all know that these comedians are merley telling a joke.

As was Seth when he dressed as Kimbo.

You should really concede that fact.

You are defending an empty claim.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't help but feel a lot of the arguing is because I brought up black face being acceptable. This is clearly not the same thing as Seth is doing, I think he has a _different_ sense of humor than most people, but honestly did not mean it to be taken in the way that people took black face back when it was first being done. It was probably more of a joke that he actually beat the phenomenon that is Kimbo, rather than trying to degrade black people as a whole. Do I understand why someone would get offended? Of course I do, but you know it may just show how not racist Petruzelli is by doing that and not thinking it would offend anyone besides Kimbo. I was thinking of comparing it to someone dressing up as a Jew (which Eddie Murphy did) but it honestly does not offend me, I really think it's funny. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and if offends someone, I don't think they are overreacting.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Aside from the argument that is going nowhere...

Awesome picture. Very funny!

ALL HAIL SETH! DESTROYING THE OVERRATED STREET FIGHTING KING! raise01:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Racism according to Websters is a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. I don't think I've said anything close to that, but alright. Since I was labeled a racist, I would like to know what ethnic group I am racist against. I find it some what humorous that a member of the Coalition of Multi-ethnic ministers is considered a racist.

Also I can't believe how many people think it's OK for whites to use the "n" word. I find it utterly ridiculous and highly doubt that people really find it acceptable. When I helped author my college's racial sensitivity program, the guideline we set up for people judging if they were doing something racist was this. If you were the racial minority in a large group would you do or say that questionable thing. I very much doubt that if you are white you would use the "n" word in a largely black group, because you know that it is offensive. Also when we wrote this policy, we outlawed the use of black face, the use of the "n" word, the rebel flag, etc. at the urging of the African American Fellowship at the school. 



HexRei said:


> What a childish thing to say. I read it and all my facts are right. Perhaps its you that didn't read it, since you apparently are unable to tell me what I had wrong.


Hex Rei I know you think I was being condescending, but your facts were wrong. First of all you called the ICE chief a he, when it was a woman. Secondly she didn't wear the costume, she simply gave it high ratings as a judge. All the information is in the article. 

Also the term reverse racism is not a real sociological term. There are two sociological definitions of racism. The first, and the one I espouse to, is the one I stated at the beginning of this post. By definition any racism wouldn't be reversed, it would simply be racism. The second definition is held by much more liberal sociologists who say that racism is only done by a majority/ruling power against a minority/those without power. By this definition reverse-racism is impossible without a change in majority/power.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Racism according to Websters is a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. I don't think I've said anything close to that, but alright. Since I was labeled a racist, I would like to know what ethnic group I am racist against. I find it some what humorous that a member of the Coalition of Multi-ethnic ministers is considered a racist.


You are being racist against whites. You have demonstrated this in many posts in this thread. If you say that one group cannot do something based on the ethnitcity then you are demonstrating a racist attitude. 

when black people who use the term ****** as a term of affection between each other but say that white people can't then this is borderline racist. The reason it is only borderline is that the term has become owned by black people as a symbol of empowerment. The same can be said for the word queer. Gay people I know refer to each other as such but would be offended if someone they did not know were to refer to to them as such.

However the main issue is you seem either unable or just unwilling to accept that there is a difference between black face and Seth's costume. One is an action that is designed to be racially derogatory towards ALL black people. The other is one man making fun of one other man, that he knows, at halloween.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> You are being racist against whites. You have demonstrated this in many posts in this thread. If you say that one group cannot do something based on the ethnitcity then you are demonstrating a racist attitude.
> 
> when black people who use the term ****** as a term of affection between each other but say that white people can't then this is borderline racist. The reason it is only borderline is that the term has become owned by black people as a symbol of empowerment. The same can be said for the word queer. Gay people I know refer to each other as such but would be offended if someone they did not know were to refer to to them as such.
> 
> However the main issue is you seem either unable or just unwilling to accept that there is a difference between black face and Seth's costume. One is an action that is designed to be racially derogatory towards ALL black people. The other is one man making fun of one other man, that he knows, at halloween.


So I'm a white guy who's racist against white people? To answer the question about whether the costume was racially insensitive. Would you wear the costume in a predominately black neighborhood?


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So I'm a white guy who's racist against white people?


No you are a white guy displaying racist tendencies and opinions against other whites. It does not matter which ethnicity's are involved. Discriminating against someone based on race is racist.

Depends. Am going to a halloween party of my friends, all of whom would undertand that I am dressed as a guy perviously portrayed to be a monster but that I had knocked out. If the answer is yes then I would have no problem dressing in that manner.

If however you are asking if I would walk around Brixton (an area I used to live in in London that is predominantly black) then the answer is probably no. Not because it is racially insensitive but because people would not understand the joke as MMA and Kimbo especially are pretty much unknown in comparison with the USA.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> So I'm a white guy who's racist against white people? To answer the question about whether the costume was racially insensitive. Would you wear the costume in a predominately black neighborhood?


Depends if it was a rough neighborhood.

OMG, even google is racist:


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

Rocky, you're the one thats discriminating here. and I was offended by many of your comments.

Seth simply dressed up as a person. You're the one who made race out to do an issue.


Like someone else said, if Seth dressed up like Nate Marquadt would you have the same response for Jewish people being reminded of "the holocaust". A lot of shit happened in the past, but you cant bring that up all the time because it's got nothing to do with the modern generation!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Hex Rei I know you think I was being condescending, but your facts were wrong. First of all you called the ICE chief a he, when it was a woman. Secondly she didn't wear the costume, she simply gave it high ratings as a judge. All the information is in the article.


lol- YOU need to reread the article pal- it clearly states that "Nantel said one employee, whom she declined to identify, was wearing a black-and-white striped prison outfit, dreadlocks and a skin "bronzer" intended "to make him look African-American." 

In other words, the person actually WEARING the makeup was both a "he" and also an employee, separate and apart from the chief, and he was also in trouble for his actions. I said, it was due to the fact of their employment as well as the chosen venue to display the costume that caused the problem- and that point is entirely correct. You think Homeland Security would be investigating if that guy had worn the same costume to his neighbor's halloween party?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Rocky you making somthing out of nothing. Did the people you should the pic to understand why hes dressed like that?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Racism according to Websters is a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race. I don't think I've said anything close to that, but alright. Since I was labeled a racist, I would like to know what ethnic group I am racist against. I find it some what humorous that a member of the Coalition of Multi-ethnic ministers is considered a racist.
> 
> Also I can't believe how many people think it's OK for whites to use the "n" word. I find it utterly ridiculous and highly doubt that people really find it acceptable. When I helped author my college's racial sensitivity program, the guideline we set up for people judging if they were doing something racist was this. If you were the racial minority in a large group would you do or say that questionable thing. I very much doubt that if you are white you would use the "n" word in a largely black group, because you know that it is offensive. Also when we wrote this policy, we outlawed the use of black face, the use of the "n" word, the rebel flag, etc. at the urging of the African American Fellowship at the school.
> 
> ...


1 : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race 
2 : racial prejudice or discrimination 

way to neglect one of the definitions. If your actions/ideals fit one of the definitions I think it's pretty safe to say you're a racist.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Depends if it was a rough neighborhood.


Why would it matter what kind of neighborhood it is? If the costume is not offensive, it shouldn't matter. 

Also to Hexrei I must have misunderstood what you were trying to say. To clarify you said,

"I don't think the example of the chief of ICE is valid either, he is a government employee who wore the costume to a government function." 

In that sentence the chief is the antecedent. So I assumed what you meant was that he was the chief. I'm sorry if I misspoke, but you should be able to admit it was unclear that you were talking about two different people.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why would it matter what kind of neighborhood it is? If the costume is not offensive, it shouldn't matter.


It's not offensive. But in a rough neighborhood you might not have time to explain the context of the costume before you get a beating. Plus they would be more likely to grab dem fat gold links, son.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

XitUp said:


> It's not offensive. But in a rough neighborhood you might not have time to explain the context of the costume before you get a beating. Plus they would be more likely to grab dem fat gold links, son.


Why would they throw you a beating, if they aren't offended? The point is that they would be offended, and you obviously know that. If you think people will be offended, the costume is obviously offensive. I highly doubt the context would matter. I've never seen a bunch of guys who want to beat somebody listen to a rational explanation.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why would they throw you a beating, if they aren't offended? The point is that they would be offended, and you obviously know that. If you think people will be offended, the costume is obviously offensive. I highly doubt the context would matter. I've never seen a bunch of guys who want to beat somebody listen to a rational explanation.


Cos in some neighborhoods you can catch a beating just for standing out. Don't pretend you don't know this.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why would they throw you a beating, if they aren't offended? The point is that they would be offended, and you obviously know that. If you think people will be offended, the costume is obviously offensive. I highly doubt the context would matter. I've never seen a bunch of guys who want to beat somebody listen to a rational explanation.


So because a group of people have a mob metality and don't try to listen or understand that means I should have more respect for them than I do logic? 

You are really trying to fight this argument that this is offensive. Of all the people on here, ie people who understand the context, you are the only one who is racially offensive. Some thought it was offensive to Kimbo personally and I can kind of agree with that.

For the record, to redress the balance of your scientific survey I showed the picture to my friends and family and all of them asked who he was dressed up as. When I explained the context they either thought it was funny or lame but none of them thought it was offensive and that included people who are black. Let me guess, your black friends opinion counts more than mine? Well let me counter that by saying my dad's bigger than your dad.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Why would they throw you a beating, if they aren't offended?


Well for a number of reasons rockybalboa, let me list a few reasons for you so as to accentuate the densness of that question.

Having too much money, Not having money when asked, Wearing the wrong color, standing on the wrong corner, being a stranger, looking at the wrong person or car, wearing the wrong brand of clothing which may contain initials of the wrong sort, wearing the wrong sports logo on your cap, or jersey for that matter.......any of the above can get you shot on the wrong streets in California.

Xitups question was if the neighborhood was rough. That's why he asked that. Chances are if you went in dressed as Kimbo or not you'd get gaffled in a slum.




rockybalboa25 said:


> The point is that they would be offended,


Trust me bud, in a bad neighborhood, the fellas live offended. Them cats are already pissed off, all they want is an outlet to get it off through.




rockybalboa25 said:


> *If you think people will be offended, the costume is obviously offensive*.


*So if I think people won't be offended than the costume is obviously not offensive?*

Your reasoning here is quite stellar!

In fact you've just negated every post you've made on this subject with that comment.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Cos in some neighborhoods you can catch a beating just for standing out. Don't pretend you don't know this.


That's just completely untrue. I'm the only white guy in my neighborhood, and I've never had a problem. My Sister used to live in South Central. When I would go visit her, I would never have a problem. I've been in Cabrini green at all times of the night and never had a problem. The news and movies want you to believe that stepping into these neighborhoods is a death sentence. Don't believe the hype.



FunkYou said:


> So because a group of people have a mob metality and don't try to listen or understand that means I should have more respect for them than I do logic?
> 
> You are really trying to fight this argument that this is offensive. Of all the people on here, ie people who understand the context, you are the only one who is racially offensive. Some thought it was offensive to Kimbo personally and I can kind of agree with that.


The point is that their initial reaction is to be offended. You would have to explain why they shouldn't be offended?



J.P. said:


> Well for a number of reasons rockybalboa, let me list a few reasons for you so as to accentuate the densness of that question.
> 
> Having too much money, Not having money when asked, Wearing the wrong color, standing on the wrong corner, being a stranger, looking at the wrong person or car, wearing the wrong brand of clothing which may contain initials of the wrong sort, wearing the wrong sports logo on your cap, or jersey for that matter.......any of the above can get you shot on the wrong streets in California.
> 
> Xitups question was if the neighborhood was rough. That's why he asked that. Chances are if you went in dressed as Kimbo or not you'd get gaffled in a slum.


While I understand gang colors and some of what you are saying, the statement was that he wouldn't wear it in a bad neighborhood. Therefore the costume was the reason he would think he'd beat. Also there are not people in the hood just waiting for a white guy to beat up.





J.P. said:


> Trust me bud, in a bad neighborhood, the fellas live offended. Them cats are already pissed off, all they want is an outlet to get it off through.


I would appreciate it if you didn't make broad generalizations about the people in neighborhoods like mine. As I have said, you need to understand that just because the media portrays the people in our neighborhoods a certain way, doesn't mean that is how it is.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> That's just completely untrue. I'm the only white guy in my neighborhood, and I've never had a problem. My Sister used to live in South Central. When I would go visit her, I would never have a problem. I've been in Cabrini green at all times of the night and never had a problem. The news and movies want you to believe that stepping into these neighborhoods is a death sentence. Don't believe the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so let me get this straight...

the support for your argument that this is a wrong thing to do is that in your neighborhood people would ignorantly attack him?

all you do when you open your mouth on the subject is reinforce negative african american steriotypes.

If I were black I'd probably beat the shit out of you myself .


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> so let me get this straight...
> 
> the support for your argument that this is a wrong thing to do is that in your neighborhood people would ignorantly attack him?


I think first of all we can agree there are ignorant people in all neighborhoods. Mine is not an exception. I think anyone who would use violence in this scenario is ignorant. No matter what the offense is violence is never the answer. Let me give an example. A young white boy in a close neighborhood used the N word on the bus. He was severely beaten. While I don't condone his actions, reacting with violence probably only solidified his racist views. I think there are quite a few people in my neighborhood who would find it offensive, but they have the good sense not to respond with violence.



69nites said:


> all you do when you open your mouth on the subject is reinforce negative african american steriotypes.


So by saying that these communities aren't as violent and dangerous as portrayed by the media and asking others not to make these assumptions, I am perpetuating negative stereotypes. Got it. 



69nites said:


> If I were black I'd probably beat the shit out of you myself .


This statement just makes you look ignorant, and there is no place for it in this forum.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think first of all we can agree there are ignorant people in all neighborhoods. Mine is not an exception. I think anyone who would use violence in this scenario is ignorant. No matter what the offense is violence is never the answer. Let me give an example. A young white boy in a close neighborhood used the N word on the bus. He was severely beaten. While I don't condone his actions, reacting with violence probably only solidified his racist views. I think there are quite a few people in my neighborhood who would find it offensive, but they have the good sense not to respond with violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you might want to go back and read your posts in this thread and see how much of a racist you come off as.

I come from housing projects myself and personally know how violent it can be for a white kid in ethnic neighborhoods. (section 8 in chicago anyone?) I got in my share of fights as a kid. Mostly for no reason. I chuck that up to us being kids picking on the different kid tho, not them being ignorant black men.

you think there are no black men on this forum? You know why they're not assisting you? because they don't agree with you. but how would they know the oppression of the black man? A white guy living in a black neighborhood would have to understand it more!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> My Sister used to live in South Central. When I would go visit her, I would never have a problem.


Really? What part of South Central rocky? Since we're on the subject. Tell me what block was around you. Where were the guys from that you met?

And though, I do not condone prejudice at all, I know for a fact that there is no way in hell that you'd stroll into a store in SC and not get approached. There is exactly no population of caucasions in SC and you'd get confronted bud. 

You may try to fool anyone else on this board with that line. But you'll not get it past me for a second. How long did you stay in South Central?



rockybalboa25 said:


> While I understand gang colors and some of what you are saying, the statement was that he wouldn't wear it in a bad neighborhood.


Would you wear a Boston Red Sox hat in South Central?




rockybalboa25 said:


> *Also there are not people in the hood just waiting for a white guy to beat up*.


This statement shows me your true ignorance to a the real slums. 

In short........Yes there are.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I would appreciate it if you didn't make broad generalizations about the people in neighborhoods like mine. As I have said, you need to understand that just because the media portrays the people in our neighborhoods a certain way, doesn't mean that is how it is


Really? Why? 

What makes you so confident that the neighborhood you're from could hold a candle to mine?

What makes you sure that I make generalizations due to media influence?

Your commments reflect an attempt at a cookie cut version of understanding the hardships of life in a neighborhood where death or life in prison is an every day reality.

I am not convinced that you've experienced such hardships. I draw these conclusions by the lack of insight you display while attempting to seem offended by my comments of streets that are cold blooded.

It is an easy call to make.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> you think there are no black men on this forum? You know why they're not assisting you? because they don't agree with you. but how would they know the oppression of the black man? A white guy living in a black neighborhood would have to understand it more!


If you'll notice I did not bring up the blackface issue. I don't know if there are any black people in this specific forum. The odds would say that there are. Although in this thread everyone so far as talked as if they are white. Meaning their stance was: I don't think black people would be offended.




J.P. said:


> Really? What part of South Central rocky? Since we're on the subject. Tell me what block was around you. Where were the guys from that you met?
> 
> And though, I do not condone prejudice at all, I know for a fact that there is no way in hell that you'd stroll into a store in SC and not get approached. There is exactly no population of caucasions in SC and you'd get confronted bud.


I don't know for sure her address. She lived on Broadway and taught at Mark Twain Middle School. We walked to the taco stand and local stores with no confrontations. 




J.P. said:


> You may try to fool anyone else on this board with that line. But you'll not get it past me for a second. How long did you stay in South Central?


I was there three different times for a week each time.




J.P. said:


> Would you wear a Boston Red Sox hat in South Central?


Of course not, I'm a Cubs fan. Just kidding whenever you are in tough neighborhoods, you always have to be careful of gang colors. 




J.P. said:


> This statement shows me your true ignorance to a the real slums.
> 
> In short........Yes there are.


No in short there aren't. I live in Gary, Indiana which has the highest murder rate in the country. It also is 85% African American. I will send you a PM about more about my life if it will calm your accusations.



J.P. said:


> Really? Why?
> 
> What makes you so confident that the neighborhood you're from could hold a candle to mine?
> 
> ...


I understand the viciousness these neighborhoods all too well. However most of the violence that takes place is due to gangs or drug disputes. I'm not saying that innocent people don't get caught in the crossfire, a close friend of mine, Arien Barber, was shot and killed recently. You're right. I shouldn't assume that you don't understand, but your statements seemed to be from an outsider. As I have said I have never had these problems as a white person. I'm sorry if you have.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't know for sure her address. She lived on Broadway and taught at Mark Twain Middle School. We walked to the taco stand and local stores with no confrontations.


Mark Twain middle school? Such information is stationary and easily attained. You didn't answer my questions. And I still very seriously doubt the validity of your post.

You being of self proclaimed sound environtmental awarness would easily be able to remember more than a mere taco stand. lol




rockybalboa25 said:


> I was there three different times for a week each time.


Sounds like you had a hypothetical blast.



rockybalboa25 said:


> whenever you are in tough neighborhoods, you always have to be careful of gang colors.


lol.....did you hear that from a rap song?



rockybalboa25 said:


> No in short there aren't. I live in Gary, Indiana which has the highest murder rate in the country. It also is 85% African American. I will send you a PM about more about my life if it will calm your accusations.


Your regional claim is in direct contrast to your misinformed stand point. 

I smell a rat.

And please no PMs. I have enough of them ATM.




rockybalboa25 said:


> I understand the viciousness these neighborhoods all too well.


I find that hard to beleive. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> However most of the violence that takes place is due to gangs or drug disputes


.

That is a regional issue. Californias slums are very heated between black and mexican gangs. 




rockybalboa25 said:


> You're right. I shouldn't assume that you don't understand


I'm not surprised that you've made any of the assumptions or conclusions that you have. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> but your statements seemed to be from an outsider.


In retrospect I'd conclude that I am in fact an outsider to the logic and mannerisms in which you've displayed.



rockybalboa25 said:


> As I have said I have never had these problems as a white person. I'm sorry if you have


I'm not white. lol


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Mark Twain middle school? Such information is stationary and easily attained. You didn't answer my questions. And I still very seriously doubt the validity of your post.
> 
> You being of self proclaimed sound environtmental awarness would easily be able to remember more than a mere taco stand. lol


Did I also go back in time and make a fake profile on teacherweb?

http://teacherweb.com/CA/MarkTwainMiddle/MsSnowden/t.stm





J.P. said:


> Sounds like you had a hypothetical blast.
> 
> 
> lol.....did you hear that from a rap song?
> ...


I would appreciate you not telling me what I have and haven't been through

Here's an article about my friend Arien:

http://nwi.com/articles/2008/10/11/news/top_news/doc66c8f8b0d79e85b2862574df000dc176.txt

Here's a pic of me and Arien. He's the one directly to the left of me.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...endID=72648438&albumID=552755&imageID=2530900

I deal with this kind of stuff on daily basis. You see I run a ministry for at risk kids. I go to the funerals, court dates, try to get people to sit down squash street beefs, and do my best to educate. Like I said you're assumptions about me are just dead wrong. Why would I just make stuff up?

http://www.urbanfaithworks.com/page2.html



J.P. said:


> That is a regional issue. Californias slums are very heated between black and mexican gangs.


I said that violence was because of gangs or drugs, so what's the argument? 



J.P. said:


> I'm not white. lol


Then how exactly do you know how whites are treated in these areas?


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Rocky, the reason I wouldn't wear it in a rough neighborhood is not because of people thinking it was racist. There are plenty of white neighborhoods where you would get a beating for wearing that, just for standing out.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think first of all most of you are missing the point. Most have said that he dressed up as a celebrity. Most of the people I asked about the picture didn't know who Seth was supposed to be. Many of them didn't know who Kimbo was. So if they are offended, who are you to say that their offense is unfounded. People have suggested that it would be the same as a black person dressing up like a white person. The difference is that there is no historical context for "white face". In the Words of Dr. Ronald Takaki, former professor of Ethnic studies at UC Berkley, "There are certain social taboos that have been forever shaped by the unique history of America." Quite simply put there are separate rules for races placed on us in America because of our history. As Princeton professor Dr. Cornel West said, "There are certain symbols of racism in America that our white brothers and sisters may never understand, but should never underestimate."


Oh snap! Dropping Ron Takaki And Cornell West! Critical Race Theory What. You ever read Frantz Fanon "Black Skin White Masks?" If not you should check it out. Props again.:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Did I also go back in time and make a fake profile on teacherweb?


I do beleive that you did in fact fabricate the story of walking the streets of south central. 

SCs streets are active, there is a different gang on every block. Black and Mexican. On the off case that a particular street is not claimed by anyone it becomes a hot spot where you can get caught slippin by almost any block.

Nothing neutral there. Consistant murder rate. This is not a town that blossemed with gang activity over night.
The boys there are heavily strapped and they are about their buisness.




rockybalboa25 said:


> I would appreciate you not telling me what I have and haven't been through


You wouldn't have been told of such had you not addressed me as if I was labeling an entire population with a lack of ignorance due to media influence. Ultimatly this was your fault.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I deal with this kind of stuff on daily basis. You see I run a ministry for at risk kids.


lol.....You're telling me that you run a Ministry??!!

You run a Ministry...

Now I'm not calling you a liar here bud, but I wonder how in the hell can you run a ministry and have such a radical standpoint on the Costume that Seth Petruzelli was wearing?

You're kickin anything but knowledge in that department. It's what brought me into this thread. Your standpoint on the issue is extremly racist.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I go to the funerals, court dates, try to get people to sit down squash street beefs,


If it completes you or brings fourth your happiness than continue.



rockybalboa25 said:


> and do my best to educate.


I can only hope that you aren't teaching young people your views on racial boundries and guidelines.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Like I said you're assumptions about me are just dead wrong.


Maybe you should refrain yourself from making assumptions about others in your posts if you don't like the way it rubs you.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I said that violence was because of gangs or drugs, so what's the argument?


If I remember the proper context of this, I called it a regional issue because alot of citys in Southern California are hot spots for racial conflict between gangs.

Murders occour not because of what street they're from but because of race in some of these city's. 



rockybalboa25 said:


> Then how exactly do you know how whites are treated in these areas


Because I'm from California bud. I grew up in and visited these cities my entire life


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not going to get involved in this little debate because it will never end. I would just like to point out that Rockybalboa is a moron and will continually twist everything to try to prove his point, which is in fact wrong. Look at any debate he's been in, it's all he does.

Also all of this talk of racism is stupid since many people consider race to be nonexistant.


----------



## rockbrawler884 (Nov 10, 2008)

does that look like a plunger bowl on his head?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think first of all most of you are missing the point. Most have said that he dressed up as a celebrity. Most of the people I asked about the picture didn't know who Seth was supposed to be. Many of them didn't know who Kimbo was. So if they are offended, who are you to say that their offense is unfounded.


Ignorance = new excuse to be offended. SWEET.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Ignorance = new excuse to be offended. SWEET.


Seriously. I should dress up as Ghandi for Halloween. Oh wait, I might offend all of the bald skinny people around the world who don't recognize me as Ghandi. 

This thread is getting ridiculous. Considering the fact that Rocky is the only one who think it is racist, it appears to me that he is the one with a problem.

I refuse to live my life in fear that something I do or say may inadvertently offend someone. If it offends you, you can piss off. I really couldn't give two sh*ts about it.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

J.P. said:


> I do beleive that you did in fact fabricate the story of walking the streets of south central.


First I fabricated that my sister lived there. I proved you wrong on that. So now you're saying while I was there, I stayed inside for seven days straight?



J.P. said:


> SCs streets are active, there is a different gang on every block. Black and Mexican. On the off case that a particular street is not claimed by anyone it becomes a hot spot where you can get caught slippin by almost any block.


It is similar to the situation here in Gary. Only they are only black gangs, except for a few pockets of Latin Kings.



J.P. said:


> Nothing neutral there. Consistant murder rate. This is not a town that blossemed with gang activity over night.
> The boys there are heavily strapped and they are about their buisness.


I don't know if you are insinuating that Gary's violence over night. If you look there has not been a time in the last 15 years where Gary hasn't been in the top five in murder rate. Although areas like South Central have many more murders, but due to the high population in Los Angeles their rate isn't as high. 




J.P. said:


> lol.....You're telling me that you run a Ministry??!!
> 
> You run a Ministry...
> 
> Now I'm not calling you a liar here bud, but I wonder how in the hell can you run a ministry and have such a radical standpoint on the Costume that Seth Petruzelli was wearing?


I hate to tell you this, but my views on race are very tame by comparison to most in the ministry in this neighborhood. I'm assuming you've heard of Jeremiah Wright. Many of the ministers in this city have similar or more radical views than him. Let me be clear. I never called Petruzelli a racist or some sort of David Duke figure. I simply said it was racially insensitive. 



J.P. said:


> You're kickin anything but knowledge in that department. It's what brought me into this thread. Your standpoint on the issue is extremly racist.


I still don't see how I'm being racist. All I am saying is that wearing a costume that uses black face is racially insensitive. 






J.P. said:


> I can only hope that you aren't teaching young people your views on racial boundries and guidelines.


Since they already agree with me, I don't need to teach them about my views. We have had multiple discussions about race. They talk about what offends them. That is one reason I think it was insensitive, because they said so. 




J.P. said:


> Because I'm from California bud. I grew up in and visited these cities my entire life


You said it, so I believe you. I could say that I don't believe you, like you don't believe me. I just don't know why someone would lie for no reason.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

I know i'm pretty late with this one but I just seen it and have to comment because that's quite frankly the greatest thing i've ever seen.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

If Kimbo dressed up like Seth for Halloween painting his face and body white, would this be an issue?? No, it would be funny. This is funny!


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

this is excellent


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont see why people are getting worked up over the "blackface" thing. The thing thatw as offensive about the old "blackface" make-up was defamation of characture and stereotyping, this however is niether. He's dressed up as kimbo in no offensive way, unless you're african american and find the way kimbo looks/acts offensive in the first place.


----------

